# clen and tingling hands



## nd2bhge (May 24, 2010)

has anybody ever had this side? every time i take a deep breath or cough my hands tingle like pins and needles. 
anybody ever felt this? currently taking 80mcg 2x ed. this is my second to weeks on after taking two weeks of eca.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 24, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> has anybody ever had this side? every time i take a deep breath or cough my hands tingle like pins and needles.
> anybody ever felt this? currently taking 80mcg 2x ed. this is my second to weeks on after taking two weeks of eca.



That feel'n like they went to sleep or something. Yeah done that, more water and potassium should clear that. Unless you are take'n more than you can handle and you are have'n signs of stroke or heart attack........ Just have'n fun with you homey.  Cramps come long before strokes.

Good luck

Peace and Love


----------



## Kathybird (May 24, 2010)

Something to keep in mind... the bro of mine who says he didn't ever do steriods?  (uh huh.)  He reported the same thing when he used "supplements."  In the end, after various testing, it was discovered he was in the very beginning stages of having MS episodes.  If those tingly feelings don't go away or you experience other strange "side effects," you might want to go to the doc and have some testing done.

Best is a spinal tap.  Royal bitch, but it'll tell ya definitely.


----------



## nd2bhge (May 24, 2010)

ok yoyr scaring the shit out of me!!!! MS!!!! wtf. i hoped it was just the clen over oxygenating my blood!
any other feedback?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> ok yoyr scaring the shit out of me!!!! MS!!!! wtf. i hoped it was just the clen over oxygenating my blood!
> any other feedback?


 Dont trip bro I have carpel tunnel and I get the same thing from almost any stimulant you might wanna get it checked out.Probably nothin like my Homey said maybe ya jus took more than you was ready for. Or maybe its menengitis or even Herpes


----------



## nd2bhge (May 24, 2010)

thanks jcar or maybe its gonaherpasyphalitis  lmao!!! 
i hope your right about to much. i switched from chem clen @ 200mcg aday to 40mcg tabs at 160mcg ed. maybe just different potency, or  gonaherpasyphalitis!!!


----------

